# COSI this Wednesday



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I am planning to go to COSI this wednesday around 7 pm. I have not fished there for almost months.

Is there still some carp left? Anyone fished it recently? Is the parking as good as it used to be? I will be there with a friend, everybody is more then welcome to join.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I wonder if it makes sense to go at all - it is rather warm out there!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I would go this wednesday. Post back if you are going, where to park, and what time.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

it would be good to meet you. i did not go last week - it was a way too hot. I will pm you the info soon.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds good- I would like to fish with you and meet you too. I don't target carp but do catch some (5 or so this year). This morning I got a smaller one (still about 20")that put up a great fight. It hit a suspending jerkbait(pointer 78 with hackle).


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm planning to meet leckig at 6 pm this tuesday (today)at cosi if anyone is interested. This will be my first time targetting carp. Hope to catch a :B :B :B


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i may come over and meet you fellers over there later on..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

good idea Ak, with my luck and carping skills we may catch a cold at the best... Hopefuly you will show up!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

fun time out, we ended up catching 3 all about 8 lbs(and had some more get away). Highlights were watching my brother dive for a couple poles right before they got pulled in lol. I will be carping there in the future. Thanks Greg for posting.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am glad we got some! Also, the weather was almost perfect.


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

Would like to join you sometime to fish -- let me know when you will be going


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I may (more than likely)be meeting Greg (leckig) there on friday (today) around 6 pm.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

right. i went to that spot at cosi yesterday. i waded a little (got one SM) and chummed the spot with 2 cans of corn. The carp were there again.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Greg I'm pretty sure I'm going to cosi today about 6. I'll post back about 5 pm here to confirm. You planning to go? ANyone else want to go? It really depends on how my leg feels closer to that time.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

COSI now? I thought we were going to go to Scioto. COSI may be easier for you Pete, better access.

Hey George, are you going? How come you are "Senior Member" with one post? Strange.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah since I'm using crutches (thanks Greg)Cosi works best for me. Considering you fish 20 feet from car and its flat pavement. I would like to go still but could wait till later date too. I'll go to scioto too if you know a spot with easy close access to where you park. I don't know any spots like that.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

haha, it sounds like you have the crutches because of me not from me, like I beat you up or something.

OK, COSI then. The spot at scioto I fund has pretty good access to the water but it is not easy to access the access point. Good deal - I will be at COSI shortly after 6 then. Make sure to bring something to seat on with you. And how the heck do you imagine to net the fish?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, if it keep raining like that, we may not need to go to COSI. I will fish in my backyard.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

just talked to Greg. Him and AK are down there but I'm skipping bc you can't park down close to the river today, they are setting up something. Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

WELL, i think there will be another festival there. Anyways, we fished about 40 minutes, also during the rain. Did not even get a bite. I went to Giant Eagle and stocked up with corn - only $0.35 or so for a can.


----------

